# Kontaktmenü - letzte  Mitspieler



## Tradolan (18. Mai 2012)

Hoi

Hab mich mal eben zum Test in so eine öffentliche Gruppe begeben. Ist net viel passiert, also war ich auch gleich wieder draussen. 
Nun habe ich diese 4 Mitglieder in meinem Kontaktmenü aufscheinen und will sie da weg haben zumal ich die leute ja gar net kenne.
Die Option Rechtsklick-Kontakt entfernen klappt nur bei meinen eigentlichen Kontakten, also meiner Friendlist.
Gibts da nen Tip?

Mfg, T.


----------



## Arosk (18. Mai 2012)

Kannst nicht wegmachen, die sind da damit du vorhergehende Mitspieler adden kannst bzw. wieder joinen falls du aus dem Game rausgeflogen bist.


----------

